# ULTIMATE Revenge!!!



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

OK, so my friend's wife decides that she wanted to have an affair with a co-worker.
After my friend hears whispers about it, he hires a PI, and gathers boat loads of evidence.

Somehow, he meets the wife of the OM, and decides to show her the evidence he compiled against his wife and her husband.

Make a long story short, he sent the OM pictures of him screwing the OM wife, and she sent my friend's wife pictures of her husband screwing her.
Gotta love this one!!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonder if that is the ultimate, or if revenge affairs are more like the ultimate. A few years ago, a female coworker asked if she could talk to me about a private issue. Her husband had cheated with someone she referred to as a skank. She was always very flirty. Now, she was canvassing for revenge sex. Just hope I didn't fit into the skank category. She said that she was going after muscular guys that made a lot more money than him, because he was insecure about his body image and his career. Rumor has it that she eventually found a willing partner. I just know it wasn't me, and that she's divorced now.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Undertheradar said:


> OK, so my friend's wife decides that she wanted to have an affair with a co-worker.
> After my friend hears whispers about it, he hires a PI, and gathers boat loads of evidence.
> 
> Somehow, he meets the wife of the OM, and decides to show her the evidence he compiled against his wife and her husband.
> ...


Sounds to me like they all deserve one another.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. Full circle. Sounds like a hot mess. It reminds me of the shania twain thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Today on Maury.........


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

AFEH said:


> Sounds to me like they all deserve one another.


I agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

